# Hot naked women



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

_I just want to see how many views this thread is going to have. Thank you._


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

and I am proud to be number 1


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

(notice the lack of time passing from thread being posted and my reply)

damn I'm good


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

i can post some peeing women


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## redspy (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn.  Talk about shattered expectations.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Damn.  Talk about shattered expectations.


_Life is tough.  _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i can post some peeing women


_You can do what you want.  _


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

this thread sucks.  it is cock tease.  I want to close it.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 11, 2004)

Like false advertising.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this thread sucks.  it is cock tease.  I want to close it.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Like false advertising.


----------



## redspy (Nov 11, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Life is tough.  _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

>


_I know what you mean. _


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>




please.....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 11, 2004)

Lucky I check the preview before I click threads like these.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> please.....


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Lucky I check the preview before I click threads like these.


_You entered anyway, didn´t you?  _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this thread sucks.  it is cock tease.  I want to close it.


well we can always post naked women in it
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/9.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/2zdenka6b.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/zdkbldrrlot017.jpg 
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG0040.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG0022.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/Img0016.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/crissytjb.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/devonwtb.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/susana_prev_11.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/susana_prev_08.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/crissygnb.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/devonsuvb.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/susana_prev_03.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/millersonjaadamsspa124.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG026.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG009.jpg
http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/IMG004.jpg


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

hot damn


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> well we can always post naked women in it
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/9.jpg
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/Img0016.jpg
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/crissygnb.jpg
> ...




yeah!!!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> well we can always post naked women in it
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/9.jpg
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/Img0016.jpg
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/crissygnb.jpg
> ...


----------



## easton (Nov 11, 2004)

i want my click back


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 11, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> well we can always post naked women in it
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/9.jpg
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/Img0016.jpg
> http://tour.twistys.com/t1-images/modelpics/crissygnb.jpg
> ...




                          Boy......... theres a lot to be said for youth  .................................Rich


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

I like this one


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

my vote's for the second or last one


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like this one


haha you changed pics.  make up your mind!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> haha you changed pics.  make up your mind!




I changed, because my IE resizes the pic... and the first girl looked good untill she was HUGE


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

yeah, she had stretch marks lol


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

_This is the best from those links. _


----------



## Flex (Nov 11, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Hot naked women_



*Rings Buzzer*

"What is, the only 3 words you ever need. 
I'll take "the rapists" for $400 please, Alex."

"Uhhh Mr. Connery, that's "therapists"."


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have got to do something besides be on IM all day

i'm going on vacation 
*poof*


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

_Where? _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 11, 2004)

over there looks nice, next to the sofa


----------



## Vieope (Nov 11, 2004)

_House tourism, that must be nice. _


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 12, 2004)

I dont have access to the links....


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 12, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> I dont have access to the links....



Yeah, here we go again.  These assholes post links instead of the actual pictures and guys like you and I get left out in the cold because of company firewalls.  Thanks a lot guys, see if we ever do anything nice for you.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 12, 2004)

boy they were hot though 
you guys missed out hot damn


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

_I am sorry you missed it, those pictures were so good. Amazing pictures. _


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

view count +1


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 12, 2004)

It's not the firewall, it's I think he denied access to everyone again, let us see the pics man....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 12, 2004)

ill post images if someone tells me how i dont know how because im new


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 12, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> ill post images if someone tells me how i dont know how because im new



I don't know if you can yet.  There used to be a setting on this site that wouldn't allow someone with less than 250 posts to post pictures.  Anybody know if that's still in effect?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I like this one


 
I would hit it too!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

this thread made my prostate implode


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I would hit it too!


 
  - Stop it you freak!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

*AYE!..... Cut it out Mino!!!*


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

that pic along with the dude lifting the barbell with his feet (or is he dropping it I dunno) is getting very old


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

and it's ruining the naked chick thread!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I would hit it too!



I didnt post that you fucker


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

You all suck


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2006)

Kill da wabbit ... no braziyon babes.  That scwewy wabbit!@!@$$@#


----------

